# Wife Says This Is Ugly



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got my Pig Mount back.

I think it looks  










big rockpile


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

looks a little like a gal I woke up beside when I used to drink alot


----------



## almostthere (Nov 9, 2003)

BR, my dh says that looks real nice and he can't wait to get one just like it.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow BRP! That's an awesome mount. How old was he? Were his tusks clean like that or were they cleaned up when he was mounted?

You done good on getting that one! The taxidermist did a very nice job on mounting it. Did you process the meat?


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

darn if that aint the happiest looking hog i have ever seen


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Nice tusks but the smile would have to go!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

maybe if you brought the nice looking tree in the house your wife won't think that's ugly if you leave the pig head outside. :shrug:


----------



## tuvold (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey,

Nice. :1pig: 

My 2 coppers,

tuvold


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Fla Gal said:


> Wow BRP! That's an awesome mount. How old was he? Were his tusks clean like that or were they cleaned up when he was mounted?
> 
> You done good on getting that one! The taxidermist did a very nice job on mounting it. Did you process the meat?


They figured he was about 3 years old.They took measurments and made up the skull and tusk.Got a Picture of the skull.

Yea we butcherd it,but he was tuff so Slow Cooker was in order.











big rockpile


----------



## cowgirlracer (Mar 13, 2006)

I think it looks like it's laughing - about what I don't know! (Maybe at PyroDon!!LOL) I think it's kinda cute.


Anne
Cowgirlracer
:hobbyhors


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice!

He's got some good cutters.

I really want one of those. I think I have wild pig envy!

Congrats!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Very nice hog, and I don't think it's ugly. But he does look way too happy. He needs more of a glare in his stare, instead of those shining eyes.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

can't wait to get one myself! Wild/feral pigs are a recent thing around here.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Cute piggy!


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> Got my Pig Mount back.
> 
> I think it looks
> 
> ...


 Well since its so "ugly" Id do you a huge favor and take it off your hands.. Then your wife will be happy  Hee Hee
Seriously though, real nice hog you got there. We hope to get some more this year too  All we seem to get are sows LOL. Someday I hope to have a nice big boar like yours  Neat markings too.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

I think the taxidermist did a good job.

It would be hard to decorate a room around the hog head though, unless you have a dedicated 'hunters library' where you could have wood paneling and a collection of mounted animals, with animal-print fabrics and hard-bound books on the bookshelves--an old fashioned smoker's room type thing (though you might not actually smoke in it).

The funky colors are probably due to cross breeding with domestic hogs--the majority of hogs in California (and by extension, probably elsewhere in the US) are hybrids between introduced russian boar and escaped farm pigs. Here we commonly get 600 lb hogs with bristles and tusks like boar, but colored like a barnyard piebald.

Since she knows you're a hunter and these sorts of things are likely to accumulate, you should just agree to designate one room as the 'hunter-theme' room, and deliberately decorate it around the fact it will have trophy mounts in it.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

I was having a hard time finding examples of what I mean by decor. Here's one that doesn't really strike what I'm envisioning, but does show how some 'safari' theme can be integrated into a room:


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

That's a nice one rockpile!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah she gives me a hard time.But turn me loose!!  


















But here is a Picture of the Bunk House where I stayed










big rockpile


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Hm. I see you've decorated in 'modern junkpile'. I have two rooms with that decor myself.

You need to repaint the ceiling something lighter, and cover the wallpaper with something that is or looks like wood. Then your trophies will look more at home. You don't actually have that much clutter in there; a couple of cabinets could get the whole kit and kaboodle out of sight. I love those rusty old traps, as a decorator item; I'm in favor of more humane varieties of hunting, though.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

My gosh! That's a good looking pig! For sure. I can wish my first one will look that good.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Considering the pig was armed you'd think she'd be greatful you got it. I'm probably over 500 miles away from you and I'm grateful you got it! She thinks it's ugly, so just wiggle it tween a couple of others and maybe she won't notice for a while.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

David you rascal. You should put a plywood panel on the back of your recliner and mount the head right above your head. When you are asleep with your mouth open and your tusks showing Tina can see how well that sweet piggy really looks.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

uncle Will in In. said:


> David you rascal. You should put a plywood panel on the back of your recliner and mount the head right above your head. When you are asleep with your mouth open and your tusks showing Tina can see how well that sweet piggy really looks.


 :rotfl:


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

It's ugly rockpile, from her point of view, but its a darn impressive trophy of what must have been a scary hunt if you were on the ground with it. Its hard to tell from the mount how big it was, but the tusks are really impressive. I've never been able to afford the taxidermist fees for a mount like that, but if I could,I think that we'd find a way to negotiate where to display it. I'd want it to have a prominent place, but we'd probably settle on my gun room... our spare bedroom.


----------



## LMonty (Jul 31, 2006)

if she's anything like me- I DO NOT want to walk around my house having dead animals looking at me! 

yea, I know its a furry souvenier of an awesome experience- i just can't handle the guilt!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bgak47 said:


> It's ugly rockpile, from her point of view, but its a darn impressive trophy of what must have been a scary hunt if you were on the ground with it. Its hard to tell from the mount how big it was, but the tusks are really impressive. I've never been able to afford the taxidermist fees for a mount like that, but if I could,I think that we'd find a way to negotiate where to display it. I'd want it to have a prominent place, but we'd probably settle on my gun room... our spare bedroom.


Yes I was on the ground,using a Muzzleloader no less.He weighed a couple hundred pounds.We figured 3 years old.

big rockpile


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I've killed a couple of small hogs for meat, but your use of a muzzeloader on that boar is impressive to me. I have a ''herd'',''group''... whatever you call it... that frequents my property. The sow is about 300lbs. She usually has 6 or 7 piglets with her. I've only seen the boar a few times. He looks to be about 500lbs. I'm not into trophy hunting because I can't afford it, but that hog would be a trophy for someone. I shoot blackpowder quite a bit. I reload for a Trapdoor Springfield Model 1873 in .45/70, & a Sharps Model 1873 in .45/110. Blackpowder firearms interest me!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I think he's cute! I like his markings.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

suburbanite said:


> I was having a hard time finding examples of what I mean by decor. Here's one that doesn't really strike what I'm envisioning, but does show how some 'safari' theme can be integrated into a room:


Yeah I like the mounts of the bi-pedal hominids in the background. They look so lifelike.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Shes right its down right ugly,Tell her god intended it to be that way to counter point the lovelyness of her home.


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

dat some pig!!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> My wife says this is ugly.


Are you sure she was looking at the boar mount when she said that?


----------



## RevJack (Jan 25, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Got my Pig Mount back.
> 
> I think it looks
> 
> ...



You shot & stuffed my ex wife. Thank you.


----------



## RipVanArkie (Jan 2, 2007)

Very impressive trophy! I have been told that the area where I go hiking has a bunch of razorback hogs. We have only seen sign of them once, I hiked the next mile or so with the .40 untied. I think I would rather hike with bears.


----------

